# Communications Dispatcher I-Police Department (2nd & 3rd Shifts) (one or more positions)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Communications Dispatcher I-Police Department (2nd & 3rd Shifts) (one or more positions)*
Quinsigamond Community College 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 11/01/2021

*Company Description:*
QCC was established in 1963 to provide access to higher education to residents of Central Massachusetts. Since the early 60s, enrollment has grown from 300 to over 13,000 full and part-time day and evening students served. QCC offers over 70 associate degree and certificate career options in Business, Health Care, Technology, Liberal Arts, and Human Services. Additionally, over 137 credit and 300 noncredit courses are offered online, and a wide variety of non-credit courses, workshops, and seminars are available through the Training and Education Center located in downtown Worcester. In addition to the main campus, the College provides additional programs in Southbridge, at the Senior Center in Worcester (Hospitality & Recreation Management), and at Burncoat High School (Automotive Technology).

*Job Description:*
*General Statement:*
Incumbents of this position transmit messages from a radio communications base station; monitor various radio frequencies; operate radio transmitting and receiving equipment; maintain records and logs of messages; search files to obtain information; coordinate radio communications; and perform related work as required. (This position is a police dispatcher with the QCC Police Department)
*Supervision Received:*
Reports to Chief of Police, member of Executive Police Command and Dispatch Supervisor.
*Supervision Exercised:*
None.
*Duties and Responsibilities:*

Oversees and monitors communications activities in order to ensure compliance with governing laws, rules and regulations.
Oversees and monitors communication dispatch activities for multiple alternative campus locations, in addition to the main campus.
Testifies in court proceedings.
Serves as the first point-of-contact for callers and walk-in customers requesting service from the Quinsigamond Police Department.
Reviews all dispatch logs for completeness, accuracy and punctuality.
Handles confidential information appropriately.
Advises, directs and interprets emergency calls for service and initiates police, fire, emergency medical response and DPW as needed, to incidents.
Initiates emergency alerts for notifying or updating campus personnel of ongoing emergency conditions.
Monitors intrusion, duress, fire and card access alarms and notifies and directs the appropriate personnel to respond.
Monitors police scanner from the Worcester Police Department and advises Quinsigamond police patrol personnel of emergency types of calls occurring in the general QCC peripheral property area.
Operates a multi-line telephone system, emergency telephone system, emergency alert systems (i.e. text messages, etc.) and directs calls to appropriate personnel, providing information as requested.
Considered essential personnel during inclement weather and/or emergencies.
Ability to be potentially "on-call" during off hours or weekends to conduct emergency mass notifications and/or inclement weather notifications.
Documents all pertinent information relating to incidents on campus, personnel matters, etc. on the computerized incident reporting management system. (police log)
Compiles the CLERY Crime Log.
Compiles and provides a statistical data report to the Chief (when requested).
Receives and relays LEAPS terminal information to appropriate police personnel.
Prepares and submits electronic work orders to the Facilities Department (when applicable).
Initiates (and documents) employee call-backs for maintenance emergencies, after normal business hours.
Initiates telephone notifications to various College officials in the event emergencies or other critical incidents, as directed by the on-duty supervisor.
Updates, organizes, and maintains, all emergency response manuals; alarm codes, and applicable policy manuals kept within the dispatch area.
Dispenses keys to authorized persons following prescribed sign-out and retrieval procedures.
Receives and controls "administrative journal (police log) entries" for lost and found property.
Performs several tasks related to the parking program to include the issuance of parking decals, the filing of applications and citations and the data entry that is related to the violations that are issued.
Assists IT System Administrator with software issues - IMC, CJIS.
Assists in the selection and development of new dispatchers and assist in training.
Follows departmental policies and appropriate laws.
Attends required trainings.
Performs other duties as assigned.

*Requirements:*
*Minimum Qualifications:*

Ability to read, write and comprehend the English language and use proper English grammar.
Ability to speak clearly and distinctly, and to give oral instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to gather information through questioning individuals and by examining records and documents.
Ability to work accurately with names, numbers, codes and/or symbols, and to maintain accurate records.
Ability to deal tactfully with others, and to maintain a calm manner, make decisions and act quickly in stressful and emergency situations.
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Ability to work independently.
Must pass a dispatch entry level psychological screening.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

High School Diploma.
Excellent oral and written communication skills.
Employment experience requiring detailed documentation.
Experience in higher education.
Customer service experience.
First Responder/CPR Certified.

*Additional Information:*
*Additional Information: *
Diversity, inclusion, and equity are core values at Quinsigamond Community College. We are passionate about building and sustaining an inclusive, respectful, and equitable environment for all students, staff, and faculty. Every member on our college campus enriches our diversity. We support inclusion and are dedicated to ensuring equity in access to opportunities. 
Quinsigamond Community College is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer.
*COVID Vaccination Requirement:*
All Quinsigamond Community College students, faculty and staff are required to be fully vaccinated by January 3, 2022. Accordingly, initial employment is dependent upon receipt and verification of full vaccination status records; details of how to fulfill vaccine record verification requirements will be provided during the hire and onboarding process.
For addition information on COVID19, please visit: https://www.qcc.edu/HealthySafeCampus

*Application Instructions:*
$690.40 per week. Full time benefited position. Work schedule is Monday through Friday 2:00 pm to 10:00 pm (2nd Shift) and Sunday through Thursday from 10:00 p.m. to 6:00 a.m. (3rd Shift) Successful applicant must successfully complete a background check.Plus, shift differential.
Visit our Web Site at www.qcc.edu/human-resources for information about our college. 
All applicants must apply online by submitting:

Cover Letter
Resume
Names and contact information for three (3) professional references.
This position will be closed on Sunday, November 21st, 2021.
Successful applicants will be required to complete a Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI/SORI) request.
Quinsigamond Community College only accepts application materials through our online application system. We are unable to accept application materials through mail, email, fax, or hand delivery. If you don't have access to a computer, please visit Human Resources Office Monday- Friday from 8:30am-4:30pm.
Quinsigamond Community College understands that persons with specific disabilities may need assistance with the job application process and/or with the interview process. For confidential assistance, please contact the Human Resources Office at 508-854-2883 or [email protected].
Members of underrepresented groups, minorities, women, veterans, persons with disabilities, and all persons committed to diversity and inclusive excellence are strongly encouraged to apply.

Quinsigamond Community College is an equal opportunity affirmative action college supporting diversity.


----------

